# 240kg deadlift



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Didn't know what section to put this in but I've just finished my deadlifts session where I managed @ 100kg BW

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected] (probs could got 4)

I'm just wondering if these are good lifts because my gym has got big guys in but never see any of them do deadlifts so I've got nothing to go against kinda thing just wanna know if I'm going in the right direction


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

in terms of general gym goer at 100kg i would say not bad lift not masively strong either though

a big deadlift would be 3x bw

world class and some of the best in uk at your weight pull alot, bel kel pulls 360, luke davies pulls 340 at 90, a mate of mine pulled 300 at 85kg, loads of other but were talking national level elite


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Got some work to do then lol I have pulled 240 @ 90 before and I have done 260 @ 100 before


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

J1mmyc said:


> Got some work to do then lol I have pulled 240 @ 90 before and I have done 260 @ 100 before


like i say mate strong lifting

you hoping to compete in strength sports


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Dunno which way to go yet tbh I would love the adrenaline of strongman and lifting heavy weight etc ive been training for 7 years now but been on off because of work I've only really had proper time to train properly the past year and an this time has just been about finding out what works for me diet wise and training wise but I'm sorted now and know what works for me now so gonna hit it hard


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

My other lifts are

Squats 180x3

Bench 130x3

My chest is the worst I think I should be lifting a lot more than that tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

What about ohp ?

And video of said deadlifts as I bet they were touch and go .

All tge same though well done


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I only do seated OHP I done 90 for 6


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

And deadlifts were T&G but not like some people it was controlled seen some people drop it then it comes half way back up there body before starting next rep lol


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

We also have a log in our gym last time used that I did [email protected] but was at least a year ago


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

With all that volume at 200 ish you've got plenty left in the tank.

Impressive


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Its not strong inside powerlifting or strongman terms but I'd say anything over 200kg is decent for someone who doesn't compete. You don't just walk in off the street and lift that kind of weight.


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I can manage 5 reps @ 220 3sets aswell I know it's not powerlifting/strongman range but not sure which way I wanna go at the moment

I rotate weekly on ramping 5 sets and then just do 3 sets of same weight the next week


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well actually if youve pulled 260 at 100kg you could do ok in novice and under 105 strongman with some even work, not elite but not too bad


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Decent

I will deadlift 300kg before I die, unless I die trying lol


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I defo reckon I could pull 260kg for 1RM at the moment I'm hoping to do 260 for 5 by end of year are these comps drug tested etc I kno nothing about strongman or powerlifting rules regulations etc sorry for the questions


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

I'd be over the moon lifting 200x3


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm sure you will one day I remember struggling to pull 180 up 2/3 years ago for 1 rep so I have come quite along way


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

J1mmyc said:


> I defo reckon I could pull 260kg for 1RM at the moment I'm hoping to do 260 for 5 by end of year are these comps drug tested etc I kno nothing about strongman or powerlifting rules regulations etc sorry for the questions


strongman is not tested , powerlifting depends on the fed there are untested and tested feds


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> in terms of general gym goer at 100kg i would say not bad lift not masively strong either though
> 
> a big deadlift would be 3x bw
> 
> world class and some of the best in uk at your weight pull alot, bel kel pulls 360, luke davies pulls 340 at 90, a mate of mine pulled 300 at 85kg, loads of other but were talking national level elite


3X bw,sh1t you just ruined my day haha im bout 100kgs and can only pull 240...im gonna use the nearly im 6.6 argument here though lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

HAWKUS said:


> 3X bw,sh1t you just ruined my day haha im bout 100kgs and can only pull 240...im gonna use the nearly im 6.6 argument here though lol


im talking at competion level really to be considered good, average gym rat who trains for bodybuilding not so much same

also you find taller lads are generally better deadlifters lol


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

So if I got down 90kg and pulled 270 that would be a good lift for competition


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

J1mmyc said:


> So if I got down 90kg and pulled 270 that would be a good lift for competition


In a powerlifting comp yes, in a strongman comp you'd be doing 190-230 for reps or last man standing increasing increments.

Look for a novice comp in either and have a go, don't worry about being good or doing well, everyone starts somewhere!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

J1mmyc said:


> So if I got down 90kg and pulled 270 that would be a good lift for competition


like i said lol it all depends what competition and what you see as good , would you be winning titles in powerlifting or strongman sorry but no

could you do well in a novice strongman comp?? with a little event work possibly yes


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> In a powerlifting comp yes, in a strongman comp you'd be doing 190-230 for reps or last man standing increasing increments.
> 
> Look for a novice comp in either and have a go, don't worry about being good or doing well, everyone starts somewhere!


you obviously no nothing about powerlifting no offence buddy he would need to be pulling around 300 and more likely 340-350 to be winning comps also that with no straps and to very strict rulings on form


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Ok thanks for you help lads much appreciated gonna have a think about what I wanna do and make a choice by the end of the year and see how much I progress on lifts thanks again


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

always deads being posted about. its near enough every cnuts strongest lift naturally. hardly ever see people brag posting their bench or shoulderpress :laugh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> always deads being posted about. its near enough every cnuts strongest lift naturally. hardly ever see people brag posting their bench or shoulderpress :laugh:


o

or SQUAT


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> always deads being posted about. its near enough every cnuts strongest lift naturally. hardly ever see people brag posting their bench or shoulderpress :laugh:


Have you not seen my latest bench? :whistling:


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

Take it you don't like deadlifts lol I think people always use deadlifts because its possibly the most demanding lift as its a deadweight start I find it a lot more draining than squats


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

J1mmyc said:


> Take it you don't like deadlifts lol I think people always use deadlifts because its possibly the most demanding lift as its a deadweight start I find it a lot more draining than squats


ive had a love/hate relationship with deads over the years mate. thinking about going the partial route in future :tongue:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

J1mmyc said:


> Take it you don't like deadlifts lol I think people always use deadlifts because its possibly the most demanding lift as its a deadweight start I find it a lot more draining than squats


But not as difficult otherwise your squat would be much nearer your deads


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

True ^^^


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> you obviously no nothing about powerlifting no offence buddy he would need to be pulling around 300 and more likely 340-350 to be winning comps also that with no straps and to very strict rulings on form


You're right I don't but that much in a novice comp? If you are dead set on winning your first comp maybe but following commands, getting form spot on, lifting strategy and warm up weights all need careful consideration and insight that is generally gained by experience.

Obv unless you have a sh1t hot coach.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

GreedyBen said:


> You're right I don't but that much in a novice comp? If you are dead set on winning your first comp maybe but following commands, getting form spot on, lifting strategy and warm up weights all need careful consideration and insight that is generally gained by experience.
> 
> Obv unless you have a sh1t hot coach.


ahh right ye he said would a 270 at 90kg be a good lift in comp, and you said yes in powerlifting so suppose your right but it wont be anything special in the 90;s class and wont be wiinning

i assumed good lift he meant competitively good


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> im talking at competion level really to be considered good, average gym rat who trains for bodybuilding not so much same
> 
> also you find taller lads are generally better deadlifters lol


Sh1t,must be my gammy knee then lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

good lift, I was literally a few inches from lockout when I tried 240 just couldn't quite get it


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> always deads being posted about. its near enough every cnuts strongest lift naturally. hardly ever see people brag posting their bench or shoulderpress :laugh:


Because i think a deadlift is the truest show of strength,sure theres form involved but all it is,is lifting a weight from (a) to ( B) .....bench and shoulder press have to many varibles on form etc how low your bring the weights,bouncing it off chest and all that stuff....squat is the biggest victim of this,most people dont go anywhere near low enough,a kid who lifts atg and does 200kg and a kid who doesnt go anywhere near and lifts 200kg will both claim they lift 200kg but the atg kid is way stronger.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> Because i think a deadlift is the truest show of strength,sure theres form involved but all it is,is lifting a weight from (a) to ( B) .....bench and shoulder press have to many varibles on form etc how low your bring the weights,bouncing it off chest and all that stuff....squat is the biggest victim of this,most people dont go anywhere near low enough,a kid who lifts atg and does 200kg and a kid who doesnt go anywhere and lifts 200kg will both claim they lift 200kg but the atg kid is way stronger.


I was a victim of this, squatting 190 for like 10 reps, then I recorded myself and watched, I was horrified how shallow my depth was, and then next leg session I did it with 150kg which felt awful going atg lol


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> I was a victim of this, squatting 190 for like 10 reps, then I recorded myself and watched, I was horrified how shallow my depth was, and then next leg session I did it with 150kg which felt awful going atg lol


I think alot of people have been guilty of it at some point,i thought my squat form was fine til i trained with a few of the bigger lads at the gym,couldnt walk for days haha once you nail it though your golden.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> I think alot of people have been guilty of it at some point,i thought my squat form was fine til i trained with a few of the bigger lads at the gym,couldnt walk for days haha once you nail it though your golden.


I think for me above Atg but below parallel is my happy medium, feels better on my shin thing just below my knee


----------



## simonj (Oct 19, 2006)

I think it depends on whether you're looking at a drug tested competition or not. A lot of the figures quoted are for federations that don't drug test - if that's the one for you, then you'd need some improvement to be at the top level.

If you're looking at a drug tested comp, 270kg @ 90kg bodyweight is very respectable indeed.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

murphy2010 said:


> I think for me above Atg but below parallel is my happy medium, feels better on my shin thing just below my knee


Yeah mate same here,aslong as your hitting below parallel thats a proper squat....some right knackers at my gym,will load up the bar with 240kg get syked up slapping each other so now everyones watching cos by anyones standards thats a big squat,unrack it and then bend there knees but 4 inches :lole


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> Yeah mate same here,aslong as your hitting below parallel thats a proper squat....some right knackers at my gym,will load up the bar with 240kg get syked up slapping each other so now everyones watching cos by anyones standards thats a big squat,unrack it and then bend there knees but 4 inches :lole


it happens everywhere, guys a lot bigger on top than me with little chicken sticks squatting 160kg barely moving, whats the point of it lol only thing they train is their ego


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

This with out without straps matey, just out of interest?


----------

